# limoger/révoquer/démettre un président



## annie21

Bonjour, 
Je voudrais savoir si les trois mots peuvent tous décrire la destitution de la présidente brésilienne. 

Contexte:
la présidente brésilienne a été limogée/révoquée/remise le 31 août.

Sont-ils interchangeables les trois verbes?
Peut-on limoger/révoquer/remettre un président, un directeur de l'usine, un ambassadeur, un chef de cuisine? etc?  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

Seuls les deux premiers termes conviennent et son interchangeables dans ce contexte. Dans le sens de _destituer_, on ne dit pas _remettre qqn_ .


----------



## danielc

Un civil n'est pas _limogé_, seulement un officier militaire. C'est une expression ayant ses origines dans la Grande Guerre. Les généraux furent envoyés à Limoges, donc loin des combats, et toute tâche utile.


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> Un civil n'est pas _limogé_, seulement un officier militaire.


Non. Par extension, le terme s'applique également aux civils.

TLFi :


> − _P. anal._ [Avec une idée de disgrâce] Destituer un fonctionnaire de sa responsabilité. (Dict. xxes.). _Limoger un préfet, un haut fonctionnaire._



Larousse :


> Priver quelqu'un de son poste, de ses fonctions, en le déplaçant ou en le destituant.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je suppose une confusion entre _démettre_ et _remettre_ :


> DÉMETTRE 2, verbe transitif
> *A.−* _Emploi transitif, peu usité._ [Le complément désigne une personne]
> [...]
> *2.* Obliger quelqu'un à quitter sa fonction, son emploi, sa charge. Synonyme _destituer. On l'a démis de son emploi (ibidem)._
> ♦ _Démettre quelqu'un d'office_ (_cf. démissionner_ B). _Ceux-ci _[_les ministres_] _démissionnent après leur mise en minorité, mais ne sont pas démis d'office_ (Vedel, _Droit constitutionnel,_ 1949, page 169).


----------



## SergueiL

Président(e) de la République est une fonction mais c'est aussi un mandat donc je ne crois pas que _limoger_ (qui résulte toujours de l'action d'un supérieur hiérarchique, et un président de la République n'en a pas), ni _révoquer_ (qui s'applique à un fonctionnaire, ce que n'est pas un président de la République) puisse se substituer à _destituer_. 
_Démettre_ me semble plus plausible. Sinon, il existe "_déchu(e) de ses fonctions_".


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses! Je pourrais résumer comme suivant?
Généralement, les mots: destituer, démettre, déchoir, révoquer et limoger peuvent tous décrire priver qn de ses fonctions, mais pour un président, on ne peut utiliser que destituer, révoquer(?J'ai lu des réponses différentes), déchoir et démettre. Pour limoger, j'ai vu aussi que vous avez des avis différents.


----------



## SergueiL

L'article 68 de la Constitution française (cinquième République) parle de *destitution*.
Concernant les présidents de la République d'autres pays, selon le mode de suffrage, direct ou indirect, qui les a amenés au pouvoir, on pourra peut-être employer un autre verbe. Personnellement, je recommanderais d'en demeurer à *destituer* ou *déchoir de ses fonctions*.
*
Démettre* peut s'appliquer par exemple à un ministre, *révoquer* à un ambassadeur, *limoger* à un officier, ces trois verbes pouvant s'employer pour d'autres fonctions (la liste serait trop longue) mais pas pour un chef de l'État.


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> Président(e) de la République est une fonction mais c'est aussi un mandat donc je ne crois pas que _limoger_ (qui résulte toujours de l'action d'un supérieur hiérarchique, et un président de la République n'en a pas), ni _révoquer_ (qui s'applique à un fonctionnaire, ce que n'est pas un président de la République) puisse se substituer à _destituer_.





SergueiL said:


> Concernant les présidents de la République d'autres pays, selon le mode de suffrage, direct ou indirect, on pourra peut-être employer un autre verbe.


Tous les présidents du monde n'ont en effet pas le même statut. Ainsi, en Suisse, le supérieur hiérarchique du président reste le peuple ! Par ailleurs, s'il y avait un coup d'État, il ne serait pas aberrant de dire que tous les ministres se seraient mis d'accord pour _limoger/révoquer/démettre (de ses fonctions)_ le président.



> Personnellement, je recommanderais d'en demeurer à *destituer* ou *déchoir de ses fonctions*.


On notera que _déchoir_ ne convient ici qu'à la voie active étant donné que ce verbe inverse les rôles. Ce verbe signifie en effet *tomber en disgrâce* et non destituer. Dans le cas qui nous occupe, c'est donc le président qui déchoit et non les personnes qui le destituent.



> Personnellement, je recommanderais d'en demeurer à *destituer* […]. *Démettre* peut s'appliquer par exemple à un ministre, *révoquer* à un ambassadeur, *limoger* à un officier, ces trois verbes pouvant s'employer pour d'autres fonctions (la liste serait trop longue) mais pas pour un chef de l'État.


Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique. D'ailleurs, si tu acceptes _destituer_, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu n'accepterais pas les autres verbes qui sont tous donnés pour synonymes de _destituer_…


----------



## SergueiL

S'il s'agit d'un coup d'État, bien des verbes conviendraient en effet, même des verbes vexatoires comme *congédier*, *chasser*, etc., ou familier comme *débarquer*, mais je ne pense pas qu'on soit ici dans ce cas de figure, on parle de destitution légale, conforme à la constitution.

Le Petit Robert accepte la forme transitive "déchoir qqn de qch" dans le sens de "priver de", qch étant une fonction, un droit (parental par exemple). Apparemment le TLFI ne le fait pas.

Pour finir, je ne dirais pas que je n'accepte pas ces synonymes, mais il m'a semblé qu'Annie21 cherchait à exprimer de façon neutre, objective, la destitution d'un chef de l'État, et dans ce cas précis je les trouve moins bien, moins précis.


----------



## samiraa

Bonjour,

Pour en revenir à la question initiale, le Président du Brésil peut être destitué par le Congrès (Chambre des députés  et sénat). *Destituer *est le seul mot qui convienne ici (comme en France).


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> Le Petit Robert accepte la forme transitive "déchoir qqn de qch" dans le sens de "priver de", qch étant une fonction, un droit (parental par exemple).


Vraiment ? Le mien n'en dit rien. Il donne d'ailleurs _déchoir_ pour intransitif. Mon exemplaire du _Petit Robert_ n'est toutefois pas de la première jeunesse…  Mais mon _Petit Larousse_, qui est un peu plus récent, donne effectivement ce tour transitif (_déchoir qqn de ses fonctions_). Quoi qu'il en soit, je dois bien dire que je suis autant surpris que navré que ce tour transitif figure aujourd'hui dans les dictionnaires. C'est à mon sens une confusion avec _démettre_…



samiraa said:


> *Destituer *est le seul mot qui convienne ici (comme en France).


Affirmation bien péremptoire…


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> ... je ne vois pas pourquoi tu n'accepterais pas les autres verbes qui sont tous donnés pour synonymes de _destituer_…



Certains synonymes conviennent moins bien que d'autres, comme constatation générale!  _Limoger_ garde sa connotation militaire. Certains grands journaux francophones comme _Le Monde_ ont de bons moteurs de recherche. Avez-vous jamais lu _limoger_ utilisé dans le contexte de la destitution d'un politicien? Où et quand, alors?


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Limoger_ un pur politicien, je ne jurerais déjà pas qu'on ne le dise jamais, par exemple dans le cas d'un cadre dirigeant d'un parti politique, mais _limoger_ un haut fonctionnaire aux fonctions éminemment politiques, comme un préfet, un chef de cabinet, et bien des directeurs ou secrétaires généraux, je pense que c'est d'un usage courant.

Cet usage par extension ou par analogie est de toute façon confirmé dans les citations du TLF_i _et du Larousse par Maître Capello au message #4.


----------



## danielc

Oui mais un préfet ou fonctionnaire est dans une hiérarchie comparable à celle du militaire, on cite: "_Limoger un préfet, un haut fonctionnaire."_ Mais la personne politique en haut du sommet constitutionnel, dans ce cas le président, n'est pas un fonctionnaire. Nous parlions dans le poste #1 d'un président. _Limoger _dans ce cas pourrait possiblement se justifier s'il était en usage dans ces cas!


----------



## Valdebezana

Bonjour,

Je crois avoir lu quelque part qu'un premier ministre aurait *« remercié » *quelqu'un de son cabinet. Soit le sens figuré est devenu courant, soit c'était ironique. Dans ce cas-là se peut-il aussi que quelqu'un, démissionnaire de son gré, soit « remercié » ?


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Oui, "remercier" signifie "renvoyer", dans ce contexte.


----------



## Valdebezana

Alors, j'imagine que maintenant cette expression fait partie de l'usage.


----------



## Michelvar

Ce sens est utilisé depuis assez longtemps, le cnrtl l'atteste dès 1687.


----------



## Valdebezana

Oui, je vois bien: « inviter quelqu'un à se retirer ». 
Merci, Michelvar.


----------



## JClaudeK

Valdebezana said:


> Dans ce cas-là se peut-il aussi que quelqu'un, démissionnaire de son gré, soit « remercié » ?


Non, pour quelqu'un qui a démissionné de son plein gré, on ne peut pas dire qu'il a été remercié.


----------

